# Pistol Grip



## ZDP-189

If you want to do something original, you have to start thinking about the grip. Pistol grips are interesting because they are designed to resist the same kind or wrist torque that slingshots have when they are drawn. If there was ever a universal pistol grip, it is the Colt 1911A1. I took the design specs from this pistol and converted them into a slingshot. I used linen micarta and made my own jigged buffalo horn grips. It's an accurate shooter, ironically especially, in gangsta style.





































I claim no copyright over this design, but likewise accept no liability. I wish to warn you that the core should be done in a much stronger material, as a fork hit would destroy it. If you cannot attach the forks securely, do not attempt it.


----------



## Hrawk

Very nice looking shooter!


----------



## Bill Hays

Very neat!

Is that to exact 1911 dimensions? As it looks really big in your hand... just wondering because when I hold mine, it was kind of smallish, so I had to get larger wrap around type grips when I used it for duty carry.


----------



## ZDP-189

It is cut more or less exactly to spec, except for the central core slab which proportionally a bit narrow and the grips that are a little high. It matches the feel of the 1911 derivatives I've handled at shooting clubs. I have very small hands. Nevertheless, it's still comfortable to grip and that's exactly why I picked this design of handle.


----------



## Bill Hays

Cool.
You might like to try out the sizing of a Ruger Mark II grip... it's one I always thought would be perfect for a slingshot grip... if my hands were smaller!


----------



## shot in the foot

Wow that looks a fun shooter Dan, i love the grip, i bet its nice to shoot, jeff


----------



## bunnybuster

I surely like the handle.
Not sure if I would trust the two small screws that hold the fork on it though.


----------



## Devoman

Looks cool, any fork twist in your hand?


----------



## ZDP-189

They go pretty deep (1") and are secured with multiple steel nuts from the inside, but yes, a G10 or aluminium core would be better.


----------



## Dayhiker

Dan, have you tried to compare that with a conventional finger-thumb low fork design for any advantage viz a viz wrist strain? I have been thinking about making something similar to a pistol grip.


----------



## jephroux

ah man thats cool
way huge 1911 fan 
great job dan


----------



## A+ Slingshots

That's amazing looking!!! Very Cool!!!


----------



## boyntonstu

Excellent workmanship and attention to details.

I have a 1911A and I will load it with 1 round.

We stand 100 feet apart, and Hmmmmn...


----------



## bunnymansp

i love 1911's and this looks great


----------



## PandaMan

nice! I'm going to do something similar on the sling-X-bow I'm going to make. I don't have the time to make an accurate model of a pistol grip, but I might just cut a handle off of a toy gun I have from when I was younger. The handle wouldn't have to be as strong on a sling-X-bow because it's more like a rifle, right?


----------



## zille

I have to tell you that I do hate you...just a tad. I wanted to try a slingshot with a pistol-grip...but after seeing this...no way. It looks simply amazing. where do i pop the clip in?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Another contemporary art piece comes out of the mysterious wonder workshop run by Dan.....








......and this one has a little historic flair to it!

Great looks, great tribute, and a great shooter no doubt!

Keep it up, I'm loving every one of your creations these days.

Cheers - John


----------



## ZDP-189

Bill Hays said:


> Another contemporary art piece comes out of the mysterious wonder workshop run by Dan.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......and this one has a little historic flair to it!
> 
> Great looks, great tribute, and a great shooter no doubt!
> 
> Keep it up, I'm loving every one of your creations these days.
> 
> Cheers - John


Thanks John! It's been years since I tried my hand at pistol, but this model is special. When I was little, my dad and I made a model of this from a kit where each part was the same as the real weapon, but in plastic. I played with that for many years and I have probably a better memory of the grip and the inner workings of that than any other pistol. There are details one mustn't leave out like the chequering that have a big impact on the way they gun is gripped.


----------



## Hrawk

Doh!

Now I want to build the same except wrap some Pachmayr grips on it!


----------



## PandaMan

ZDP-189 said:


> nice! I'm going to do something similar on the sling-X-bow I'm going to make. I don't have the time to make an accurate model of a pistol grip, but I might just cut a handle off of a toy gun I have from when I was younger. The handle wouldn't have to be as strong on a sling-X-bow because it's more like a rifle, right?


I dunno, Conal. Just don't take any unnecessary risks. A badly shaped grip is better than a weak one.
[/quote]

Did I mention that the handle has a steel core with strong plastic grips?


----------



## Martin

Very nice, looks like a lot of fun.
Martin


----------



## jmplsnt

I had long thought about making something with a 1911 grip but instead moved in the direction of the simple but ever-useful forked stick. Great work Dan!


----------



## JoergS

If John Moses Browning could have found a way to shoot powerful firearms ammo with a forked stick, he would no doubts have gone for it...

I love the detail of the handle, Dan. Even the palm safety is there! I own several 1911 style guns, including a Para Ordnance 10-45 in stainless - it feels great in the hand.

Jörg


----------



## snakeshack

That gives me an idea. I could make one from a rubber Hogue revolver pistol grip.


----------



## frogman

ZDP: as always you are a true slingshot official...Great work.....Frogman


----------



## lucifer93

Great work again Dan you are the Master







I made one about 6 weeks ago out of multiplex based on the 1911 but it was very basic, just a image from google and painted all black. Your slingshot is amazing plus looks like the real thing. Where do you talents end ?

I have one of these on order in the philippines a Sig Sauer 1911 45 Compact Stainless for my Mrs of course


----------



## Charles

I do like this ... And I do like the feel of the Ruger Mark II. I made the handle of my slinghshot rifle more like the Ruger, but a little fatter. My hands are not really big, so the size suited me. I wonder about making the pistol grip, with the forks slightly further back. more across the thumb joint. I know I would lose a couple of inches in draw length, but I would probably be more steady.

My only real complaint about such designs is that they are not very compact. I may try this more as a stickshot, using a gypsy loop for the bands ... that would make it pretty compact.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189

Charles said:


> I wonder about making the pistol grip, with the forks slightly further back. more across the thumb joint. I know I would lose a couple of inches in draw length, but I would probably be more steady.


I am in the middle of one exactly like that, a super ergo with trailing forks.


----------



## Charles

ZDP-189 said:


> I wonder about making the pistol grip, with the forks slightly further back. more across the thumb joint. I know I would lose a couple of inches in draw length, but I would probably be more steady.


I am in the middle of one exactly like that, a super ergo with trailing forks.
[/quote]

Welll .... I would like to say "Great minds think alike", but that would be presumptuous of me to put myself in the same category as you







It is just one more indication of how many of us come to very similar ideas.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

